# my ibs symptoms



## akta (Nov 30, 2007)

i just got diagnosed with ibs.i have been sufferin from this since as long as i can remember.i eat healthy home cooked food but i drink almost 120ml of alcohol(whisky )daily with a fair amount of junk food along with it.i get up after 8 hours of sleep and go for my first sitting of stool which is normal(not hard neither loose)...but the quantity is very large.after this i feel a burning sensation in my stomach.i have my breakfast(generally chapati,vegetable or occasionally bread products with a daily cup of tea),immediately after my breakfast i go to the bathroom again for my second sitting of stool.,which is little less in quantity from the first sitting but of the same nature.i have a late lunch followed again by my third sitting of stool of the same nature and quantity as the 2nd sitting,but still the entire day i am not satisfied ...i still feel the urge to pass stool again.also,mucous also comes out with each sitting.i feel discomfort and as a result im unable to concentrate on work or my relationships.i used to take a syrup called laxil daily night before sleeping which helped me a little.but i recently showed to a good indian gastroentrologist,,,,he gave me a few medicines but prescribed me a fibre powder instead of laxil.but when i take the fibre powder ,,,next day my stool is hard which causes me lot of pain in relieving stool.if any of u feel the same symptoms,kindly contact me.


----------

